# My B14... Come on in!



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

The link is below... my site is updated a lot. But, I finally decided to make an official thread for it.

The site has lots of pics and has a list of all mods, etc. If you need help with something, I can help... let me know.


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

looks clean. now get out the mod stick and hit that thing!!


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

very nice... u look like another SE-L imposter  (we recognize our own kind)


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

whiteb14 said:


> *very nice... u look like another SE-L imposter  (we recognize our own kind) *


lol... that's the look I'm going for, but... I'm going to keep the GXE letters on it and be proud. Just for people to see that it didn't come all stock like that. 

If I would've known anything about cars when I got that... I would've looked for an SE


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*LOL*



Dynamitega said:


> *lol... that's the look I'm going for, but... I'm going to keep the GXE letters on it and be proud. Just for people to see that it didn't come all stock like that.
> 
> If I would've known anything about cars when I got that... I would've looked for an SE  *


ME 2! after i bought my ride and learned about sentra's in general i wouldve wished to have bought the SE!! minus the engine... i just need the skirts and the rear spoiler. i did a 98 bumper front and rear swap, b14 se-r rims, and i just installed my oem fogs a week ago. next week im getting the 98 grille... it NEVER ENDS!


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

How did the OEM fog light install go? How long did it take you? How much experience did you have before hand? I'm planning to do that in a month or so.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

ga16det said:


> *looks clean. now get out the mod stick and hit that thing!!  *


It's getting hit with that stick now as I type... Spoiler is getting put on, 3rd brake light is getting shaved off, and the trunk center bar is getting painted. Yay, the back won't look as gay anymore!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Dynamitega...

your car color is like mine.. are u gonna change your color or you gonna leave it stock.

cuz i hate my stock color.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*...*



Dynamitega said:


> *How did the OEM fog light install go? How long did it take you? How much experience did you have before hand? I'm planning to do that in a month or so. *


the install took me about 2 hours... i took my time though. the only thing that sucks is that u have to remove the front bumper in order to have the sufficient space to get them on. after that it was a breeze. i connected them to the parking lights. all in all they look nice ill be posting pics later on this week.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

LIUSPEED said:


> *Dynamitega...
> 
> your car color is like mine.. are u gonna change your color or you gonna leave it stock.
> 
> cuz i hate my stock color. *


I'm going to be keeping it the same... I like the exterior color. If you keep it clean and polished, it really looks nice. It's not the more traditional color Silver, but it looks pretty silver in the sunlight. I would probably like a charcoal exterior color more like some of the new 350z's, but it'd cost too much for what it's worth to repaint the whole car. I'd rather spend that money on an engine swap or saving it for my 350z


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

drools.. 350 Z silver .. so purty.. 

or should i paint my car spec v yellow... rofl .


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
You have my exact car in the same trim just in a different color (even same center rear bar with big reverse reflectors). For some reason the paint is real deep (as opposed to other year sentras). I wouldn't re-paint it because you won't be able to remath that luster for cheap. Just wax it onece a month or so and it will be shiny as new.

Seth

P.S. You look like you live in the valley (like calabasus). Where in So. California exactly?


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Near Irvine... if I told you the city, most wouldn't know what I was talking about, lol.

Well, the center trunk bar is getting painted now... and probably is already done. If I don't like it, I'm going to buy one of the SE trunk center bars (the gray one). But, it's in the hands of professionals, so I'm thinking they could make it look much better than I could doing it myself. Of course, they're sanding it down, priming it, and masking the reverse lights. I think it'll look ok, but I've really liked the look of the SE center bar since the first time I saw it.

PS- Is something wrong with the post counter? I posted like 5 or 6 things today and it only went up 1 or 2 notches.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

depends on where u post... off topic, classified and so forth dont count towards ur post count.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Just got it back from the shop... the back end looks freaking awesome now. Pictures to come soon.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

New pictures posted on the site... check it out.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

lemme tell u... ive never seen so many mods done in such a short period of time  very nice work i might add.... SE imposters 4 life!


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks... now I have to wait another month before I tackle the oem fogs and side skirts. Have to pay off what I've charged. 

I think my friends here are forcing me to do it fast... everytime I see them, they're like, so, what's new on the car? Like it's supposed to be one thing done per day.

Well, I'm really happy with it now... just have to finish it off.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

how much did painting the ugly red part cost ya? You gonna get all the black parts painted too on the exterior?

I got into the same thing. I've had my sentra, (same color as yours) since 95' and did relatively little to it, tint, all stereo stuff but out of the blue i've been wanting new wheels and to color my red piece and mirrors, handles, etc. I'll only do it though if i figure i'll keep her another 2 years or so.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm not exactly sure how much the painting of it cost me.

It was a total of $620...

Shaving the trunk brake light, sanding the trunk, priming the trunk, and repainting the trunk, I was quoted at 400-500.

Priming, painting, connecting, and mounting the spoiler, I was quoted at $150.

So, who knows... they probably threw that in or maybe was like 20 dollars.

They did some awesome work though. I highly recommend them if you live in the Mission Viejo are in CA.

There are other options for you to besides having someone paint it for you. You can get the gray SE trunk center bar, which I think looks pretty nice. Or you can buy 12 oz spray cans of basecoat, clearcoat, and primer from Paintscratch.com so you can get a good paint match and do it yourself for like 40 dollars.

I'm going to keep my car for at least another 3 years, so that is why I'm doing this stuff... performance mods aren't really worth it to me at this point though. If I were to do performance mods, I'd have to start with a better engine... adding that stuff to my 88ish whp engine now wouldn't really satisfy me. That money is better spent on my future spec v or 350z. 


Edit: Oh, I'm not going to get the black trim shaved off... I think it looks ok on there and not worth the money. I might get my side view mirrors painted to match the body though since I think that'd add a lot more to it and not cost all that much (100-150).


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

yeah i feel the same about performance mods. Anything short of throwing a turbo in there just doesnt warrant to me the cost of the engine parts. And turbo is too much money. 

Also wanted to lower my car but with everyone here complaining about short travel and bottoming with springs n stuff and harsh ride it just doesnt seem worth it.

I'll prolly do performance stuff with my next car whether its an a4 or m6 or whatever.

Anyways looks good, i'll have to find a good paint shop around here and a junkyard so i can pick up some side skirts n parts


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

whiteb14 said:


> *lemme tell u... ive never seen so many mods done in such a short period of time*


What can I say? When you're late, you have to rush. 

I got a lot of compliments on it today at work.

Go go SE imposters!


----------



## AlphaSpeed (Jun 23, 2002)

whered you get your gauges from??


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Off Ebay... Procarparts will sell them to you for 60 dollars off their website, but they do a lot of auctions for 24.95, and a lot of times there are no bidders. Look for those.


----------



## altimate94 (Nov 28, 2002)

nice and clean, but SCREAMING for a drop


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Bump, website updated.

Side skirts and fog lights coming within a month now, but let me know about the possible idea I have about the back end that's shown on the page.

Thanks.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

altimate94 said:


> *nice and clean, but SCREAMING for a drop *


Yeah yeah, hehe. I'm not up for that yet, I know it would look great, but if I do it, I want it done right, which costs some deep bucks.


----------



## Reverend D (Jan 13, 2003)

Love the tails on it. Very clean sentra.


----------



## johnebp (May 8, 2003)

where'd you get your aluminum bezel?


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Off Ebay, was pretty cheap. It's just a piece that goes infront of your existing bezel, but you hold it there with some double sided tape.

I updated my webpage btw with some other future mods... I've decided to try and make it go, at least a little bit faster.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Dynamitega said:


> *I updated my webpage btw with some other future mods... I've decided to try and make it go, at least a little bit faster.  *


 That comes from spending a night out with Liuspeed and Me. We've bitten him with the performance bug.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

altimate94 said:


> *nice and clean, but SCREAMING for a drop *



Done.

New pics, lots of them. Have a look!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

jason u havent installed the cai yet?


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

No, sir. Haven't had time.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

bro... i saw the pics in ur site and i might say ur b14 is turning out amazing! the drop looks PERFECT. how much did the teins run u?


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

I was in the Group Buy from TurboEvo and it ended up being $780 for the Tein Basics alone because I used PayPal. If I used a money order, it would've been $760 I believe. After that, I bought the Tein Pillowball Mounts for the front and back... which ran another $320. So, $1100 all together... then I installed them myself, so there wasn't any charge there.

At first, the springs were very stiff, but now they're starting to settle in, so they're not as bad anymore. With the sway bars, the handling rules. 

Thanks for the compliments, I appreciate them.


----------



## cleandro (Jul 9, 2004)

*B14 very nice!*

Your car is very nice....  

I have one Sentra GXE and trying to get 4 rim 15'' Nissan SE-R. Where do you get them yours?

Christian Leandro S.
Central America
Costa Rica


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

holy old thread!!!


----------

